# looking for type #35( tomato)



## effen (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi I think that this is my first post so greetings to all, I'm looking for a company that sells tomatoes within Canada preferably lower prices. I wish I could go to my local shop and go pick some up but they are not very common where I live. Thanks alot!


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Clubs are probably the quickest way to obtain stock. Go to the menu bar under the top advertisement on this page, select Clubs and follow the selections to your area. Usually Aquarium Club Websites have forums and classifieds.

Joe


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never seen them in store, but have a few times at auction but not for a couple of years.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I would just caution you to be sure you are getting what the seller claims to be selling. From what I'm seeing, almost everything is being called a Hap "tomato" right now. It's the most popular mis-identification at the moment.

Kevin


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

There is a store and independent seller in utah selling them, they are true tomatos


----------

